

Linkedin's explanation for yesterdays viral lash out on their opt-out strategy - steerpike
http://blog.linkedin.com/2011/08/11/social-ads-update/

======
steerpike
Frankly I think it reads more like a textbook non-apology apology but that
didn't fit in the title. Condescending tone, responsibility deflected and zero
remorse displayed.

~~~
pspeter3
What were you expecting?

